# August Poem



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Long Ago

I'd like to speak of this memory. . .
but it's so faded now . . . as though nothing is left - 
because it was so long ago, in my early adolescent years.

A skin as though of jasmines. . . 
that August evening - *was it August?* - 
I can still just recall the eyes: blue, I think they were. . .

Ah yes, blue: a sapphire blue.

**********************************************

Oh. And a most excellent ending to August, my friends.

_0311 1660 0001 8240 6955
0311 1660 0001 8240 6993
0311 1660 0001 8240 7006
0311 1660 0001 8240 6979
0311 1660 0001 8240 6962_

:ss


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh god this month of devastation can't get over fast enough, just when I thought "well its the last day, this month is finally over Thank God!" you had to go and do this lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oh Terry... You have been missed. Welcome back.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Oh Terry... You have been missed. Welcome back.


+1 TO THAT!! Now I didn't understand the poem / not even one single bit of it - but that simply means all is at peace with the world and everything is back to "normal"


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Terry! Glad to see you back, mate. You gonna stick around for a bit?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Oh Terry... You have been missed. Welcome back.


Good to be back, but it means work is slowing down again. Weird year, for sure.

Get to place a tobacco order today, and I'm torn between La Flor Dominicana Air Benders (cooler has been somewhat depleted - just can't figure out how that happened :biggrin, and a nice 4 oz. baggy of Gawith Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky. 
Maybe both? :ss p :ss p :ss p :ss p :ss p


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

There once was a BOTL on Puff
who who thought August had not seen enough.
He just had to share...
Put five bombs in the air...
and soon others would be smoking his stuff....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ see what you've done, Terry?!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

jp13 said:


> There once was a BOTL on Puff
> who who thought August had not seen enough.
> He just had to share...
> Put five bombs in the air...
> and soon others would be smoking his stuff....


:mrgreen: :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ see what you've done, Terry?!


There once was a puffer named Derek,
By occupation, no not some cleric.
He called himself "ninja",
his smokes, they could singe ya'
and his comments? Well, oh so hysteric!

<sorry>


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> There once was a puffer named Derek,
> By occupation, no not some cleric.
> He called himself "ninja",
> his smokes, they could singe ya'
> ...


HEESSS BAACCKKK! :laugh:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

k-morelli said:


> Oh god this month of devastation can't get over fast enough, just when I thought "well its the last day, this month is finally over Thank God!" you had to go and do this lol


Sorry, Kyle - hate to add to your dismay, but I forgot something:










BUT WAIT!

What's that funny smell . . . ?

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

There once was a geezer named Terry
Who sat around on his derri
Squid of different stripe
Left his sticks for his pipe
On the stogie side, you'll find him rarely!

There was also a llama named Shawn
He had a mind almost all gone
Defensive he was
And I think it's because
His ass crack extended so long!


:smoke:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There was also a llama named Shawn
> He had a mind almost all gone
> Defensive he was
> And I think it's because
> His ass crack extended so long!


Oh, dear God . . .

What have I done? :shock:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oh this thread is gonna be gooooood.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Oh this thread is gonna be gooooood.


And then there was Dave from Spokane,
an exceedingly strange sort of man,
he wears green attire
and when using a dryer
he confuses his butt with his hand!

<how's that?> :mrgreen:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If it will fit as my signature, I just might use it... BRB

Edit: Success!


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> And then there was Dave from Spokane,
> an exceedingly strange sort of man,
> he wears green attire
> and when using a dryer
> ...


Damp posterior
button press into four point
a chapped balloon knot


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

jp13 said:


> Damp posterior
> button press into four point
> a chapped balloon knot


Hark! Behold Jeremy, the butt-drying haiku master!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I <3 Puff.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There once was a geezer named Terry
> Who sat around on his derri
> Squid of different stripe
> Left his sticks for his pipe
> ...


bump for that one,little ninja squid buddy:thumb:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

a saphire blue, 
against a black and white grain
fixated gaze, 
attentitive retaliations
discontentedness
sharpness at hand
this month is but the eigth
the eigth at its end
ghostly in a sense
my actions perhaps
a memory in repents


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> bump for that one,little ninja squid buddy:thumb:


Yeah - that was pretty good :laugh:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

We've tried to keep him comfortable and calm over on the pipe side, so that he isn't a danger to himself and others, but you all apparently know how difficult that can be. He hasn't been quite so agitated and violent around the quieter briarheads and we hope he hasn't caused any trouble with his latest escape. We'll try not to let this happen again, but he is devilishly clever and deceptive. :spy:

A nice goodbye to August, Terry. :hippie:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> We've tried to keep him comfortable and calm over on the pipe side, so that he isn't a danger to himself and others, but you all apparently know how difficult that can be. He hasn't been quite so agitated and violent around the quieter briarheads and we hope he hasn't caused any trouble with his latest escape. We'll try not to let this happen again, but he is devilishly clever and deceptive. :spy:
> 
> A nice goodbye to August, Terry. :hippie:


Ha! See this? Jim obviously drew the short straw... :ss

They don't want me over there, either - at least until I can steal some better poetry. :biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Again, like clockwork:

03111660000182406955 Out for Delivery LA HABRA, CA 90631 

03111660000182406993 Out for Delivery MILLBURY, MA 01527 

03111660000182407006 Out for Delivery WINTER SPRINGS, FL 32708 

03111660000182406979 Out for Delivery PUYALLUP, WA 98371 

03111660000182406962 Out for Delivery ROME, NY 13440 

I suggest you gentlemen leave town, now. And warn your families.

In that order... :ss


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Man... I spend too much time on here. I know 3 of those from memory...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Again, like clockwork:
> 
> 03111660000182406955 Out for Delivery LA HABRA, CA 90631
> 
> ...


HEY, HEY, HEY - What's that bolded one all about?? Who's the new member from WS that I don't know about. PS - headed to Vegas 9/3 Sat morning 6AM = $$$


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> PS - headed to Vegas 9/3 Sat morning 6AM = $$$


Damn it Shawn! You're 1 month too early. I am flying in to Vegas on 10/3!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Man... I spend too much time on here. I know 3 of those from memory...


I think I know one of them.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> *Damn it Shawn! You're 1 month too early*. I am flying in to Vegas on 10/3!


That's what she said...:drum: :drum::bolt:

Well if I win big maybe I'll go back!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> 03111660000182406979 Out for Delivery PUYALLUP, WA 98371


:behindsofa:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

OHHHHH Vegas....I love Vegas...We try and hit it twice a year if we can...good luck Shawn, Whats your game by the way? I love to roll thum bones on the craps table, blackjack is good for sitting and enjoying a stogie...Another good cigar vegas tactic is to sit at a bar with $5 in a video poker machine and you get free drinks all day as long as your "playing"....love to do that during college football season...watch games, smoke and cigars and drink for free! (yea right for free, they get plenty of my money)...oh, and looky looky, college football starts this weekend!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I like Pai Gow Poker. $100 can last for HOURS... even if you're not winnning a lot and the drinks come quick sitting at a table. The wife likes slots & I have a couple that I'll play but I didn't realize playing machine poker at the bar got you drinks free?? For some reason I always thought if you sat at the bar (regardless of whether you were playing) you paid for yuor drinks? So I may have to give that a shot because, yeah - gotta watch my college football!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

In many of the casinos, playing ANY machine/table game will net you free drinks, even if it is right at the bar.

A couple casinos require you to be playing max bet on the bar games now.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> In many of the casinos, playing ANY machine/table game will net you free drinks, even if it is right at the bar.
> 
> A couple casinos require you to be playing max bet on the bar games now.


Good to know.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I didn't even see it coming...

damn it Terry, I have no more room for cigars!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this will be interesting!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

User Name said:


> ... damn it Terry, I have no more room for cigars!


<_Psst! Hey! *They're smokeable!*_>


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> <_Psst! Hey! *They're smokeable!*_>


Haha! I laughed outloud at that


----------

